

Interviews inside MMORPGs - Yay or Nay? - pluc
http://hellofajob.co.il/

======
Metatron
Nay. It just seems like an awful PR ploy. There won't even be a job at the end
of it, and if there is it won't be given to anybody based on the in-game
interview.

But hey they've got a lot of press out of it, so good for them. Another one of
those 'why didn't I think of it moments'.

